# Skid steer all over the place



## TF123456 (Nov 10, 2010)

What tires should i run on an s330 to give it a little more traction.I will not use truck tires please do not recomend them it is a lawsuite waiting to happen. Anything on the wolf paws maybe something else? Any help would be awesome.:realmad:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Snow Wolf Wolf Paws. 2 sizes are available by Snow Wolf, get the bigger size. They also offer them with studs. I've never heard of any other company that offers a specific snow tire/rim combo for SS's.....good luck.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Just curious, why are truck tires a lawsuit waiting to happen?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

> I will not use truck tires please do not recomend them it is a lawsuite waiting to happen.


 Then you'll be upset when you get your "Wolf Paws" & see what they are actually made for. Please explain the "lawsuit waiting to happen" to me as well. I would think after running skids both ways that stock tires pose waaaay more chance of a liability.....but what do I know


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I am picking up a set of wolf paw tires next week. Everything I have heard about them has been good.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm looking to so some new wheels and tires on mine. Where can I find narrow wheels like the wolf paws come with?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Gemplers has after market rims, the wolf paws I looked at were still 10x16.5 tires. Which is better than the 12" that were on there.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Gemplers has 9.75" wide, I was looking for 6-7". Pics I saw of Wolf paws look like they are quite narrow.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Why are truck tires "...a lawsuit waiting to happen"?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

One of my subs runs studded truck snow tires on his bobcat , works just fine . 

If truck tires on a skid steer are a lawsuit waiting to happen , what about truck tires on a truck . 
Seems to me plowing snow is a lawsuit waiting to happen . I havent been sued ............... yet


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

TF123456;1112479 said:


> What tires should i run on an s330 to give it a little more traction.I will not use truck tires please do not recomend them it is a lawsuite waiting to happen. Anything on the wolf paws maybe something else? Any help would be awesome.:realmad:


What is a lawsuite?? Is that where the lawyers sleep at night?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my god! I would never put truck tires on a truck. What a crazy idea!

Seriously, you are probably better off with truck tires than skid steer tires if you are on the road. As long as you get ones with the correct load range. They have to meet strict DOT standards where skid steer tires don't. Challenge is findind stuff in a size that works. 16.5" tires are a hard size to find.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

My local bobcat dealer has snow tires and rims for about a $1000. They are narrower and taller and resemble a truck tire they also seemed fairly soft. Unfortunately I didn't catch what brand they were. Does anyone know of a cheaper tire and rim combination?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1112661 said:


> Just curious, why are truck tires a lawsuit waiting to happen?


I would like to know too. 



EdNewman;1113258 said:


> Seriously, you are probably better off with truck tires than skid steer tires if you are on the road.


Why?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Truck tires are DOT rated, off-road tires are not. DOT requires a variety of tests to certify that you wont have as many... suprises.

FYI, Wolf Paws are DOT truck tires


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EdNewman;1113825 said:


> Truck tires are DOT rated, off-road tires are not. DOT requires a variety of tests to certify that you wont have as many... suprises.
> 
> FYI, Wolf Paws are DOT truck tires


And what difference does any of that make on a skidloader?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cretebaby, this thread has me scratching my head to...
Some days lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If this is going to be a class action lawsuit, let me go get come truck tires and I will help too! payup

But on a serious note, what's with the lawsuit?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont think TF123456789 is coming back.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

greenery;1113671 said:


> My local bobcat dealer has snow tires and rims for about a $1000. They are narrower and taller and resemble a truck tire they also seemed fairly soft. Unfortunately I didn't catch what brand they were. Does anyone know of a cheaper tire and rim combination?


I was back in the dealer and I looked a little closer and they were Hankooks. They weren't a truck tire but the tread pattern was pretty close to one. Does anyone have any feedback on a cheaper optipn?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

cretebaby;1113929 said:


> And what difference does any of that make on a skidloader?


Most of this crap is made in China, you want to run on something that meets a standard and is tested or something that does not. When you buy a tire from Cat or Bobcat or Case, you're probably getting a good tire. When you get one from joe's tire shed, who knows. If it is DOT you have some level of confidence it will be ok. I don't see any reason why you would think a DOT truck tire would be any less good than a non-rated skid steer tire.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I run a Cat 268B and we made a set of rims ourselves. I took a set of old rims that fit my old DRW F-350 and we cut the centers out. I then had a friend of mine who owns a machine shop transfer the bolt pattern from the cat wheel to a blank that we made out of 1/4'' steel and then welded those to the centers. Now I have a set of rims that I can easily find reasonably priced tires for the machine. We set it up with Cooper M&Snows and it's amazing how much more it will push. All we do with these wheels/tires is to use them in the winter to push snow with a 10 ft PROTECH pusher. You wouldn't want to use it to load sand with on a regular basis as the tires aren't stable enough for heavy lifting.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

15" rims? You need 19.5's !!!


----------



## TF123456 (Nov 10, 2010)

Because i cant seem to find a 17.5 inch rim truck tire with a g or higher load rating.....if i go lower it explodes and someone finds out i went with a lower load rating then we are in big touble it happend to another plow company last year out here and they got nailed. We drive them all over the raod too....so i need something with little wear what about the life masters??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Why do you need a G range tire? The weight isn't the issue as skidloader trailers have E Range and they haul the machine and the trailer.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

EdNewman;1116621 said:


> 15" rims? You need 19.5's !!!


Why would I need 19.5's?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

29.5's??? that doesnt make any sense...



you need 24's dog!!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't need anything, I have it already and it all works. The LT235/85R/16 work perfect and they have a load range of E. If I remember correctly they are the same overall height as the 12-16.5 tires that the machine comes equiped from Cat with.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

A 7.5 or 8.5 inch wide tire would be best.......


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

TF123456;1116895 said:


> Because i cant seem to find a 17.5 inch rim truck tire with a g or higher load rating.....if i go lower it explodes and someone finds out i went with a lower load rating then we are in big touble it happend to another plow company last year out here and they got nailed. We drive them all over the raod too....so i need something with little wear what about the life masters??


We bought a set of solideal lifemaster skz's mid-season last year. Before that, we ran chains on the rear with extreme caution. After putting on the lifemasters, I could only tell that I didn't have the chains on when the snow really stacked up. IMO they are the best all season tire.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Big Dog D;1117183 said:


> Why would I need 19.5's?


Skinny and high load rating. Only problem is finding a good snow-ice tire in that size is not easy.


----------



## Brannick Group (Jan 12, 2008)

we got ag rims and put snow tires on 2 skid loaders 4 years ago they work fine all winter long cat 252 and s300


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I found a place that sells the rims online for $96 each. Is that a decent deal

I found a winter tire that is 235 85 16 load e
so that would be about the same height as the current 12.5 16 tires that are on my s300 now. 

what would be larger to make the machine move faster. ?

I want a dedicated winter tire vs a mudterrian I think no ?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Are you sure your loader has 16" and not 16.5" wheels?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

EdNewman;1118415 said:


> Skinny and high load rating. Only problem is finding a good snow-ice tire in that size is not easy.


Going with a 19.5 rim would not only severely limit choice of tread patterns over either a 16 or a 16.5'' rime size but it would also drive the cost per tire up by $200 a piece.

No Thanks!!!


----------



## donf610 (Feb 18, 2010)

I got some bias ply snow tires on ebay for 400.00 and I purchased rims 16x6, cant remember where but they are considered ag. rims. Tires work great and have a more aggressive tread pattern then the Paws. Forget the exact size but there the same as 235/85/16 radials


----------



## shadyoaks533 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am looking into a winter set for my jd325....rims and tires...spoke to solideal and can have lifemasters on my door for a little less than 1500.00......would love some feedback on anyone else that runs these.....otherwise i am gonna find/make truck size rims and run truck snow tires


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

Just put solideal Lifemasters on my New Holland LS 185. Have not had a chance to use them yet but dealer said that they are perfect for snow. 12X16.5 $1160 for everything. The tread on them is at least twice as deap as regular skiddy tires. After seeing them next to other skiddy tires I figuresd I would try them. They are thick sidewalls and a lot heavier than other tires. I'll let you know what I think after the next snow. 

Shadyoaks553
Check ebay for the tires. Midwest Equipment in Columbus sells them onl ebay with free shipping. Should be cheaper then 1500.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Its not just deep treads, you need sipes, all those little cuts to grab the ice. I had a set of STA tires (oem of snow paws) on order for two months and gave up. Size for my A300 is apparently hard to get. I put a set of BFG All Terrain TA KO's in 33x12.5x16.5 on it with Maxi-Grip ice studs. I only got to play in 2" the other day and almost flipped it when I went to stop it gripped so good. Can't wait to see how it does tomorrow in 10-16"


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW! What a difference. The Skid Steer is soooo much better with the studded BFG's on it.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Why not just stud your e listing tires? I have a tracked ash which is decent except for hills. I just studded it and the difference is very noticeable. Doesn't slide around on hills now.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Stock tires dont have all the sipes and detailed tread to grab snow and ice.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

The wolf paws work great. I should have listened to the one other poster who said that I should use older chevy truck rims 8x6.5, 16 inch with bias ply snow tires. I could have saved myself close to 1000.00. The only thing is you need to find someone skilled with either a waterjet or a plasma cutter to cut out the rim center. Other than that, no different than wolf paws. Note, with ford rims, you would have to make an adapter for the bolt pattern; chevy/gmc would bolt right up. That is what I will do for the next set that I need.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Dont all tires have to be DOT approved to be sold for highway use???


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

87chevy;1213481 said:


> Dont all tires have to be DOT approved to be sold for highway use???


Yes, but skid steer tires are not for on-road use. BFG's still doing good.


----------



## dirtybird (Jul 18, 2010)

EdNewman;1217856 said:


> Yes, but skid steer tires are not for on-road use. BFG's still doing good.


What rims are you using?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

A set of the standard width factory wheels. I also have turf tires on a set of the wide wheels.


----------

